# Frase  en secuencia con leds y sin pic



## javierdj10 (Sep 17, 2010)

[Hola a todos,, el proyecto que quiero hacer es hacer una frase corta con leds, pero que cada letra de la frase sea secuencial . es decir que primero ilumine una letra se apague e inicie la siguente .........por favor ayuda es mi proyecto de electronica  necesito plano o una idea ..


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

quizas un registro de desplazamieno te sirva 
saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 17, 2010)

Solamente el registro no funcionaria, tambien necesita una memoria para guardar la informacion de los caracteres de la frase.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola. 
Puedes usar el cd4017 para 10 letras o puedes hacer un arreglo con 2 cd 4017 con el que se puede obtener hasta 100 letras.

Cada letra debe ser hechas con LEDs, que será excitada por un transistor, que a su vez es excitado por el cd 4017.

Para más de 10 letras hasta 16, usa el cd4514.
Con un 555 puedes hacer el reloj, con el que puedes poner la velociidad de desplazamiento de la letras.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

jjaa yo lo vi mas simple con los leds dibuja la letra o figura que desee hace la placa y listo crei que queria algo sencillo y practico


----------



## javierdj10 (Sep 19, 2010)

alguien depronto tiene el esquema del circuito para guiarme,,.. gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

javierdj10 dijo:


> alguien depronto tiene el esquema del circuito para guiarme,,.. gracias



En foros de electronica no aplicamos la ley del menor esfuerzo "No hacer nada y obtenerlo todo", es TU responsabilidad el generar el circuito, nosotros solo te ayudamos a destrabarte proponiendote ideas que puedes implementar


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola javierdj10

No sé que tanto hayas investigado y asimilado al respecto de tu proyecto, sin embargo te diré que para hacer lo que pretendes es necesario empezar por la matriz de LED’s.

Según el ancho y alto, de los caracteres, colocar tantos LED’s horizontal y verticalmente como sea necesario.
Puedes hacer matrices de 5 x 7, 8 x 8 LED’s. Etc. Y, tantos grupos como caracteres pretendas mostrar.

Una vez hecho esto tendrás LED’s Alineados Horizontalmente; A estas alineaciones se les llama FILAS y están, en el sistema de coordenadas, en el eje “Y”.

Si continuas colocando LED’s Horizontalmente, abajo de la primer fila, tendrás COLUMNAS las cuales, en el sistema de coordenadas, están en el eje “X”.
Entonces si haces una matriz de 5 x 7 tendrás: 5 Columnas x 7 filas. (5X x 7Y). Te sugiero acostumbrarte a numerar esto desde el 0: -X0, X1, X2, X4- Para el eje de las X’s. -Y0, Y0, Y1, Y2, Y3, Y4, Y5, Y6- para el eje de las Y’s.

Luego seleccionar los IC’s correspondientes: BCD a 1 de 7 o BCD a 1 de 8 Etc., de acuerdo a la construcción de la matriz.

Fíjate Bien: si en tu dibujo, diagrama o simulación tienes todos los LED’s de las filas(Eje de las Y’s) con el ánodo hacia arriba, puedes conectar todos los ánodos de la primer fila entre si y esta será Y6 y, verticalmente, la primer columna a la izquierda se pueden conectar todos los cátodos entre si y esta será X0. Así sucesivamente hasta completa las 7 filas(eje Y) y 5 columnas(eje X).

Suponiendo que ya está todo eso hecho, y que tambien los LED’s están orientados como se mencionó; si conectas Y6 al positivo, por las X’s puedes hacer encender algún LED en alguna fila conectando al negativo la X correspondiente.... Cierto?. Si quieres encender varios LED’s solo tienes que conectar al negativo a la X donde están situados los correspondientes LED’s.

Luego cambias el positivo de Y6 a Y5, si no has cambiado las conexiones de las X’s, encenderán los mismos LED’s en la siguiente fila hacia abajo. Así que si quieres que se valla formando un carácter debes cambiar las conexiones de las X’s... Cierto?

Esto es todo lo que hace una MATRIZ DE PUNTOS, así se llama, meten el positivo alternativamente a las Y’s y por las X’s por medio de negativo “Dicen” que LED’s encender.

Tambien se puede conectar, alternativamente, a las X’s el negativo y por las Y’s Por medio del positivo “Decir” que LED’s Encender.

Tambien puedes alinearlos con el cátodo hacia arriba.

No te fijes que en los dibujos adjuntos tienen PIC, trata de captar y desarrollar tu idea de cómo seria tu sistema con decodificadores, contadores multiplexores Etc. La idea de los dibujos es para que de ellos desarrolles tu proyecto.

Empieza por hacer la matriz de puntos, luego investiga que IC (Circuito Integrado) te puede ir alternando un 1 a las Y’s, y cual serviría para cambiar los datos a las X’s. Etc. Etc.

De preferencia has un sistema con una matriz 5 x 7, cuando la hallas asimilado has una matriz de, por ejemplo, 20 x 7, para que en ella se vayan desplazando los caracteres. Aquí es donde se usarán los registros de corrimiento mencionados por sammaael.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 20, 2010)

necesitas una memoria ram estatica alimentada a pilas tipo 6116 o lo que encuentres mas baratom todas son similares.
Un contador BINARIO como el cd4040 y otro tipo cd
Un generador de reloj

Es recomendable darse una vuelta por el foro y descargarte el proteus para simular


----------



## javierdj10 (Sep 21, 2010)

mi pregunta es hice este circuito con dos integrados, uno el 555 y otro el 4017 para que me quedaran en secuencia pero el problema es que ahora me encienden todos los leds al mismo tiempo como tipo stroboscopico, 
adjunto el plano del circuito.
que puedo hacer para que queden en secuencia
graciass


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola javierdj10

Ese circuito viene en el SoftWare LiveWire como ejemplo.

Es extraño que no funcione o que funciona como lo mencionas.
Ya probaste ajustando VR1, con cuidado ?.

Y qué pasó con tu mensaje original ?
Ya no continuaste con el?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javierdj10 (Sep 21, 2010)

ya ajuste vr1 pero tampoco es como s no estuviera en funcionamento el 4017... pues la verdad noo se si esta  bien conectado ese integrado , del pin 1 al 9 puse los leds y el 14 es elq ue biene del 555 y no le puse nada mas sera que esta bien?
gracias
MR CARLOS PUES NOO LA VERDAD ME DECIDI A ESTE PROYECTOO POR LO RAPIDO QUE SE VE ENSAMBLARLO..


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola.

En Livewire en el menú *View -> diplay -> Pin number* lo activas y vas a poder ver el número de las patas, ya que los números que se muestran en el circuito son los numero del orden de las salidas, más no el número de las patas. Debes tener presente que la pata 16 es Vcc y la pata 8 es tierra o GND (el Livewire no las muestra.)
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/tipos-componentes-circuito-29422/#post238382

Tal vez te puede servir, haz los cambios que le sugerí en el mensaje siguiente, para que funcione el circuito.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 21, 2010)

javierdj10 dijo:


> ya ajuste vr1 pero tampoco es como s no estuviera en funcionamento el 4017... pues la verdad noo se si esta  bien conectado ese integrado , del pin 1 al 9 puse los leds y el 14 es elq ue biene del 555 y no le puse nada mas sera que esta bien? . . .



  

Ese circuito no funciona, tiene varios _hor . . ._ digo errores y la persona que hizo el diseño, nunca lo armo y mucho menos a trabajado con el CD4017 . . .

Bajate el datasheet para que encuentres las fallas.


----------



## mat4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola javierDj10, si lo que quieres hacer es escribir letras con led's como un cartel de colectivo o una marquesina tendras que usar un microcontrolador ademas de una matriz de led's, como bien dijo MrCarlos.

Ahora con respecto al circuito del secuenciador te recomiendo que a las patas de entrada que no uses le coloques una resistencia de 10K a masa y quiza usar un 4069 como oscilador.

Espero que te sirva, sino en el proximo mensaje explicame mas un poco en detalle lo que necesitas.
suerte.


----------

